# Best research chem for repetitive motion injuries



## NuklearFusion (Feb 14, 2011)

My doc prescribed 200 mg injection of deca a week to combat joint pain, but running an AI and 500 mg of test a week counters the effect that deca is supposed to provide. Is there a research chem that works great for joints and tendons? I don't want to throw down cash on a chem that works as well as MSM or glucosimine chondroitin. That shit doesn't work for me.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 14, 2011)

Igf-1

-t


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 15, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Igf-1
> 
> -t



How big of a dose and how long before it starts to work?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 15, 2011)

33.3mcg in the injured area... effects seen within a few days.

-T


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 15, 2011)

I have heard sarms works great for joint and tendon pain.


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Twist for the info. Before I pull the trigger and order some IGF-1, how should I pin it, meaning type of needle, sub-q, IM, EOD? Also, is there anything I should be concerned about when using IGF-1?


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

NuklearFusion said:


> Thanks Twist for the info. Before I pull the trigger and order some IGF-1, how should I pin it, meaning type of needle, sub-q, IM, EOD? Also, is there anything I should be concerned about when using IGF-1?



Check out the stickies in the RC section

-T


----------



## mnpower (May 31, 2012)

when my shoulder hurt to move anymore and my buddy could no longer raise his arm above his head we got penostan   yea its ment for race horses and arthrites but combine that with glucoasmine and in 3 weeks he could move his arm completely and all my pains quit hurting....just sayin  race horse shit is where its at


----------

